# does anybody else's horses do this?



## Wiz201

Went to catch Duncan our new RDA pony tonight, I was warned he might be a bit awkward to catch, but instead of trotting off like the other pony does occasionally, he actually walked towards me with his ears back and snaked head forward and then swung his bum round to me stamping his back leg. I was instructed to grab a bit of grass if he does this, then walk back towards him and let him come to me when he spots I've got grass and then he's fine to catch!
I've never seen this weird behaviour before, has anyone else seen it? Just wondering if he thought he'd test me as he had let me catch him once without a problem.


----------



## lilythepink

One of mine will only be caught as long as she can see my hands and I stop a few paces from her and then let her come to me.

My husbands riding horse is first at the gate then swings his backside round at us to scratch his bum.

don't ever get the ears back from any of them at catching time.


----------



## Wiz201

he probably feels like he needs to feel confident in that person before he lets them catch him. Might have a packet of polos in my pocket next time and he can have one of those.


----------



## doggyfather

lilythepink said:


> One of mine will only be caught as long as she can see my hands and I stop a few paces from her and then let her come to me.
> 
> My husbands riding horse is first at the gate then swings his backside round at us to scratch his bum.
> 
> don't ever get the ears back from any of them at catching time.


Hahaha lol


----------



## Singinghorse

I'm afraid he is telling you that he does not want to be caught just now and you have to 'go away'. Does he like his RDA work or does he do it grudgingly? I was the Organiser of a RDA Group in Scotland and my profession all my life was Instructor/Stud Groom so if I can be of any help??


----------



## Wiz201

Singinghorse said:


> I'm afraid he is telling you that he does not want to be caught just now and you have to 'go away'. Does he like his RDA work or does he do it grudgingly? I was the Organiser of a RDA Group in Scotland and my profession all my life was Instructor/Stud Groom so if I can be of any help??


oh he's fine now, he's got more confident since he's been here a while. Still yet to be passed for RDA work but he's getting close.


----------



## Singinghorse

Good luck and I hope he passes soon to join our wonderul family of equine therapists!


----------

